# Correction Officer experience



## davejoyce2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you are a correction officer working for the middlesex county. Do you get placed on top of the civil service list for the police officer exam? I know veterans, siblings of police officers died in the line of duty get special treatment in civil service exam rankings. But what about correction officers? How does being a correction officer make it easier for us to get hired to be police officers? Do we get any special preferences?


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

It doesn't help at all. Maybe if you were to land an interview, you could state on how your experiences there made you a better candidate, but veterans preference and residency rule all, including the other fine details of son or daughter of a killed officer, etc.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA oh god please close this thread before it gets out of hand. The only thing that helps you by being a CO is that you learn how to deal with sh!tbags, other than that you're SOL. On a side note you'd be surprised at how many Middlesex guys already think they're cops....stopping cars on 495...then calling the SP and asking "can you send a cruiser out here" Stopping behind cruisers while they're in their PC let alone a new shiny MSO Charger to ask if the officer/trooper is all set. Those that work for MSO know who i'm talking about here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> On a side note you'd be surprised at how many Middlesex guys already think they're cops....stopping cars on 495...then calling the SP and asking "can you send a cruiser out here"


Isn't that kind of like taking a dump when you know you don't have any toilet paper?


----------

